# thanksgiving project



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

tablet


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

yt400pmd said:


> tablet




...details?


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

7" alcatel tmobile tablet 

momentary switch soldered to power button and relocated for reboots if necessary
using smart launcher to hide all apps except the ones you see
using old school chevy wallpaper for looks
used app to force all apps into landscape mode
enable double tap for screen on and off
used app to dim screen for sunset to sunrise

added bluetooth module to car so car is always connected to tablet

wrapped silver trim with gray vinyl


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

yt400pmd said:


> 7" alcatel tmobile tablet
> 
> momentary switch soldered to power button and relocated for reboots if necessary
> using smart launcher to hide all apps except the ones you see
> ...


Very clean install. Especially like the Chevy logo, nice touch!


----------

